# Obamas arrive on Martha's Vineyard today



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*I bet my comment will be taken down*

kwflatbed • 5 minutes ago Hold on, this is waiting to be approved by WCVB.
Who Cares He Is Not My President Or CIC !!!!! The Looser Family !!! Throw Them Out Of The White House,
Impeach Him Now !!!

President Barack Obama is doing something unusual with his summer vacation on Martha's Vineyard: He'll come back to Washington midway through the getaway to attend White House meetings.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/obama-interrupting-summer-vacation-with-trip-to-dc/27380696#!bzK5iF


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I win they took it down


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Whatever you do KW have someone say you're not home wen the guys in the spiffy sunglasses knock


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have had the pleasure of meeting them a couple of years ago, nice bunch of guys just doing their job, You just have to be careful about how you word your posts. I have been on Obama's hit list for a few years.


----------

